

Amazon’s 3D smartphone is a gimmick–but it could be a huge retail opportunity - stevep2007
http://qz.com/221076/amazons-3d-smartphone-is-a-gimmick-but-it-could-present-a-huge-retail-opportunity/

======
stevep2007
Nobody makes money selling smartphones except Apple and Samsung, so why would
Amazon want to sell its own smartphone?

